# 1946 schwinn paramount  on ebay now



## olderthandirt (Sep 28, 2013)

anyone know about this bike ,its described as a  1946 track/touring bike .i have been told track racers used fenders for some events . i can not see the rear dropouts but it looks like a road bike to me ,i like the bike it has brakes and a chain guard  thats why i think its an old road bike ,ok let's have the skinny on this paramount ?????????


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 28, 2013)

Tourist model W/26" wheels.  It has Braze-ons for fenders just like the Continentals. Crank is Wrong as even my Touring Versions
 in both 26 & 27" wheels have a 'Paramount' engraved crank. Pedals, stem, fenders, Fork, Bars all look correct. All of My 3 speed bikes 
have a Large Flange Paramount 'Telephone' dial hubs tho. . It looks like a pretty complete original bike IMO. My guess is it'll end @ 1500-1850.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2013)

I believe that it is somewhat cobbled together. That said, there 

are some good parts on the bike. It does seem to have a bit of

interest too.


----------



## Champy (Sep 29, 2013)

*Ended*

Auction ended early.  I really wanted to see where this one went.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 29, 2013)

I think the wheelbase   was longer on the Paramount tourist models.  Unfortunately, I suspect a bunch of them have had the fender mounts amputated so they can be sold as track bikes.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 29, 2013)

26" wheel is always tourist model. The bike listed is a 26".
  All track bikes were sold with out a drilled frame and fork.
  Also on All of my track Paramount's the brace behind the Crank does not have 
a hole in it and on the tourist models they do; for a fender mount I presume.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 1, 2013)

*schwinn paramount track/touring bike*

i was the hi bidder when the auction was cancelled ,the gentleman refused to give me the two digit serial number ,because of scammers and has not responded to my request for a reason why he ended the auction .


----------

